# Sound verbessern für Auna MIC-900S USB & Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm



## freezy94 (31. Januar 2017)

*Sound verbessern für Auna MIC-900S USB & Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich war die letzten Wochen und Monate sehr inaktiv und bin absolut nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge.
Bei Sound ohnehin nicht, wurde aber für das Mikro und die Kopfhöhrer gut beraten.

Mikrofon: Auna MIC-900S USB
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro | geschlossener Aufbau | 250 Ohm


Mit der Qualität der Kopfhörer bin ich sehr zufrieden - habe diese nur über meine alten Logitech-Boxen angeschlossen - ansonsten nur über Onboard meines ASRock Z77 Extreme4. Die Lautstärke ist auch soweit in Ordnung, manchmal habe ich jedoch das Gefühl, dass der Sound besser sein könnte. An meinem Notebook ist eine recht ordentliche Soundkarte vorhanden und dort klingen die Kopfhörer viel besser und natürlicher.

Beim Mikrofon habe ich etwas gemischte Gefühle. In eigentlich allen Tests auf YouTube gibt das Mic einen klasse Sound wieder. Bei mir habe ich jedoch absolut nicht das Gefühl - es übersteuert auch sehr schnell und wenn man nicht direkt mit der Nase daran sitzt, dann klingt es so, als würde man etliche Meter weit weg sitzen. Bspw. in TS und Skype geht die Qualität - müsste aber eigentlich besser sein. Da war mein vorheriges Headset (25€) deutlich besser vom Klang.

Bringt mir ein Verstärker etwas oder wie kann ich den Sound besser einstellen? Beim Mikrofon steht die Lautstärke in Windows auf 77%, ansonsten ist es nur am kratzen... Ist über USB 3.0 am Board angeschlossen. Bei 2.0 funktioniert es erst gar nicht. Preislich bis 100€ wäre alles drin.


Vielen Dank schon mal!


PS: Die Ausstattung dient zum Musik hörne, zocken, Skype & TS und Videoaufnahme in FHD. Popschutz wird verwendet, ebenso ein Schwenkarm mit Spinne fürs Mikro. Sitze ca. 5 - 10 cm vom Mikro weg. Ist wohl der beste Abstand - Quali ist aber trotzdem eher Ulala, weiß nicht, was ich da so einstellen kann und muss.


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sound verbessern für Auna MIC-900S USB & Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm*

Wichtig ist, dass das Mikro richtig eingestellt ist. 
Ich habe das unter Teamspeak getestet und dabei die Windows-Aufnahme-Optionen offen gehalten, um den Pegel anzupassen.
Du gehst in die TS-Aufnahme-Einstellungen und testest die Sprachaktivierung. Wenn sich in TS der Pegel bewegt, ohne, dass du sprichst, ist es zu laut eingestellt. Also den Pegel in Windows runterdrehen, bis kein/kaum Ausschlag zu sehen ist. Alle Sprach-"Verbesserungen" von Teamspeak sollten ausgeschalten werden, da diese die Qualität eher verschlechtern. (Echo-/Rauschunterdrückung, Normalisierung, usw.)
Nun teste, wenn du normal sprichst, wie weit der Ausschlag geht. Am besten ist es, wenn der Ausschlag sich ungefähr bei 0 einpendelt. Korrigiere dann mit dem Schieberegler nach links oder rechts, damit das Mikro nicht zu früh an geht bzw. am Ende abschneidet. 

Ansonsten einfach mal auf YouTube schauen, da gibt es genug Tutorials.

Edit: Achja, diese Optionen finden sich in fast allen Programmen wieder, die ein Mikrofon unterstützen und man muss jedes Programm separat einstellen. In Skype und Discord gibt es ähnliche Einstellungen, die angepasst werden müssen.


----------



## Peter_Popel (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sound verbessern für Auna MIC-900S USB & Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm*

Mit einem dedizierten, qualitativ hochwertigen Verstärker für ein Mikrofon lässt sich der Sound durchaus verbessern. Leider hast du diese Möglichkeit nicht, da du ein USB-Mikrofon gekauft hast, welches den Verstärker bereits integriert hat und man damit auch keinen externen verwenden kann. Besser wäre es gewesen, ein richtiges Studiomikrofon mit XLR-Anschluss, sowie ein Audio-Interface mit integriertem Verstärker zu kaufen. Günstige Kandidaten wären hier für ein Mikrofon beispielsweise das Audio-Technica AT2035 und als Interface das Steinberg UR22 MkII (etwas günstiger das UR12) oder mein Tipp: Das Audient iD4. Wenn es extrem günstig sein soll, das Behringer U-Phoria UMC22, das hat für den Preis immerhin einen guten Mic-PreAmp verbaut. Ein guter Nebeneffekt bei den Interfaces ist die Tatsache, dass auch gleich ein Kopfhörerverstärker verbaut ist, dessen Qualität wesentlich besser ist (v.a. beim Audient), als deine momentanen Anschlussmöglichkeiten.
Das übersteigt zwar dein Budget etwas, aber vllt. kannst du ja auch das Auna Mikro noch zurückschicken. Mit dem oben genannten Equipment hättest du dann allerdings solides Einsteigerequipment, mit dem sich gute Ergebnisse erzielen lassen.

Was du jedoch zuerst noch probieren solltest, ist mit den vorhandenen Mitteln eine Verbesserung zu erreichen. Du schreibst es klingt distanziert. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass du viel Raumklang mitaufnimmst, was Gift für jede anständige Sprachaufnahme ist. Die einfachste Lösung wären hier Absorber aus Basotect, die sind jedoch teuer. Man kann sich auch verhältnismäßig einfach selbst Absorberstellwände bauen, z.B. aus Termarock (Steinwolle). Dazu einfach mal entsprechend googeln ("Absorber", "Stellwand", "selbst bauen", "Termarock"). Die komplett improvisierte Methode wäre, erstmal alles an dicken Decken, schweren Kissen etc. um den Arbeitsplatz herum aufzubauen. Wichtig ist, dass vor allem die Reflexionen von den Wänden, die aus deiner Sprechrichtung kommen, abgefangen werden, da dein Mikro dank der Nierencharakteristik selbstständig alles herausfiltert, was "von hinten" auftrifft.
Die Aufstellung des Mikros im Raum selbst hat auch deutlichen Einfluss auf die Menge der Reflexionen. In einer Ecke z.B. hat man naturbedingt mehr (zuviel) Bass und auch die Nähe zu den Wänden wirkt sich negativ auf die Aufnahme aus (u.a. durch kürzere Laufzeiten der Reflexionen von Wand zu Mikro).
Um einen besseren Klang zu erzielen, kannst du auch mit Abstand und Einsprechrichtung experimentieren. Also ruhig mal 15-20 cm weggehen, dass klingt meist natürlicher (allerdings handelst du dir auch wieder mehr Reflexionen ein). Ausserdem mal testen, ob es besser klingt, wenn du leicht am Mikro vorbeisprichst, bzw. das Mikro etwas unterhalb von deinem Mund zeigen lässt.

Also, es heisst experimentieren. Viel Spass! ^^


----------



## JackA (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sound verbessern für Auna MIC-900S USB & Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm*

2 sehr gute Beiträge, denen ich in Sachen Mikrofon eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen kann.

Bei deinen Kopfhörern gibt es, wie oben schon gesagt, die Möglichkeit, direkt ein USB Interface zu nehmen, wo KHV und Phantomspeisung für XLR Mikrofone integriert ist. Dazu bräuchtest du aber dann auch ein neues Mikrofon (Preistipp von mir: Superlux E205)
Bei 100€ aber eher weniger zu realisieren.

Wenn du wieder den Weg eines Headsets gehen willst, dann würde ich einen DAC+KHV für die Kopfhörer, ein Modmic und eine extra USB Soundkarte dafür nutzen.
DAC+KHV gibt es momentan sehr günstig den SpeaKa 24Bit/192KHz 60,-
Modmic 55,-
USB-Soundkarte 6,50€
Klanglich wirst du definitiv eine Verbesserung hören bei den Kopfhörern.
Aber auch hier sind 100 Euro zu wenig.


----------



## freezy94 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sound verbessern für Auna MIC-900S USB & Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Beiträge! Sehr informativ.

Heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass das USB-Mikrofon nichts taugt? Oder ist nur lediglich der Pegel nicht richtig angepasst?
Laut etlicher Reviews und Audio-Tests schneidet das Mikrofon an sich ja super ab. Ich glaube ich setze mich heute Abend mal eine Stunde hin und versuche es einwandfrei auszuloten.
Ich werde auch mal versuchen, etwas neben dem Mikrofon her zusprechen.

Das Superlux E205 schaue ich mir heute Abend ebenfalls mal an. Ich würde gerne schon mal Auna Mic weiter nutzen - außer es taugt einfach nichts, dann ist das Budget auch auf einem ganz anderem Niveau.


Wie sieht es mit den Kopfhörern aus? Lohnt da eine Soundkarte oder kann ich im Vergleich zum Onboard-Sound nicht mehr viel rausholen?


----------



## JackA (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sound verbessern für Auna MIC-900S USB & Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm*

Das Auna ist sicher ein gutes Mikrofon.
So wie du es schilderst sehe ich 2 Dinge, die evtl. nicht passen und oben schon detailiert angesprochen wurden:
- Pegel passt nicht ganz, da schnell übersteuert, da den Weg von Rudi-Brudi mal durchgehen und die Windows-Pegel anpassen
- Hallender Raum, wie es Peter_Popel anspricht. Hast du Vorhänge? Bilder? Wandteppich? Schränke? oder ist der Raum kahl?

Wichtig ist natürlich auch, wo du in das Mikrofon rein sprichst. Von der Seite, oben oder hinten ist es eher schlecht. Beim Auna nur direkt vorne rein sprechen:
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81E5C0HjiXL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## freezy94 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sound verbessern für Auna MIC-900S USB & Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm*

Danke. Ich gehe den Weg heute Abend mal in Ruhe durch - momentan sehr mit dem Umzug beschäftigt. 

Mein Zimmer ist nicht kahl, hat Möbel, zwei Teppiche sowie Vorhänge. Zudem spreche ich frontal in das Mikrofon. Ich nehme an, dass der Pegel wohl doch noch nicht perfekt ausgelotet ist. Ich möchte für andere Personen auch nicht zu leise wirken. Danke bis hierhin. Heute Abend gebe ich ab 20.00 Uhr Rückmeldung!



Edit: Danke Leute, ich habe mein Mikrofon endlich mal eingestellt und es hört sich über diverse Kopfhörer und Boxen auf unterschiedlichen Geräten endlich gut an! Ich habe den Pegel in Windows um 6 Punkte gesenkt... Damit höre ich mich räumlich nah (nicht zu nah) und nicht mehr weit weg. Meine Kollegen haben direkt eine Verbesserung gemerkt! Dennoch frage ich mich, was ich hinsichtlich Kopfhörer anstellen kann.


----------

